# Petsmart bettas



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

What kind of bettas does petsmart normally sell? I'm curious because there's gonna be one opening in St. John's this weekend, and I'm hoping for something a little different than a VT or CT. 

Also, can anyone tell me what their bettas normally cost in Canada?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

when i was there last year, they only have veils. >.> i think Petco has a better selection.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

ive only seen ct and vt at petsmart


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I've only ever found one not VT or CT at petsmart ... which is sad. It depends on location more than anything, but the majority you're gonna see are CTs and VTs.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah mostly CT's and VT's a lot of females possibly a few HM females mismarked. Kai's a Petsmart betta and the only super active betta.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I've never been to a petsmart but at my local pet's unlimited (I live in Nova Scotia) the males are from $5.50 - $7.50 and the females are $5.00


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine sells veiltails and crowntails. I did find a ct girl one time.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

CT and VTs, and usually just red/blue ones at that. Sometimes you'll get lucky and find something cool, though.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Just like most people said VT and CT. The ones near me usually have a wide variety of colors. I once found an all orange one with hints of light blue (my avatar pic). Sadly he died from something suddenly a couple of months ago. But the point is they do have pretty bettas depending on the store.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

My local petsmart only has female veiltails, crowntails (like ten at the most, if I'm lucky), veiltails (way too many) and I've found a few plakat males mistaken as females.
Females are $3.99, but I think with the petsmart card thingy they are $3.48. Male veiltails are $4.99, crowntails are like $7.99.
:/
My petsmart doesn't have that great of variety, I don't know about other petsmarts. The females are ALL usually blue. The veiltail males are different colors, and crowntails are usually blue and red. 

Hopefully, your petsmart has some amazing variety!

Edit: I'm in Canada as well, so these prices are probably close to what you would be paying.
Be prepared for some horrible conditions... petsmarts aren't that great at taking care of their bettas (in my experience). I've gotten 8 out of my 10 bettas there, and the majority of them had horrible living conditions, and saving them was one reason I got them.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

My petsmart only has veiltail females, males and crowntail males. However, I just got a new girl from there for .99¢ as they're having a huge sale on bettas. Males were like $2.99, too, compared to the usual 3/4.99.


----------



## Cassiopeia (May 8, 2011)

I've never been to a Petsmart in my entire life, but it doesn't sound as if they have a very great selection. Petco has always given a wide variety of bettas that are healthy and active here in Michigan. It's proven itself as the best pet store around. However, you never know what you might find at pet stores, so it's worth a look. Sometimes you can find some really great fish even if they are the most common species/tail type.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

unfortunately in newfoundland, our choices are very.. limited.
The other petshop I visit has had the same half a dozen nearly identical blue bettas sitting in their tiny "homes" looking forgotten and miserable for a few weeks. One smaller pet store, local had some CT's and there were about 15. Having said that I'm curious to see what they are going to carry in the betta department.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Some around here are all VTs. Sometimes a handful of CT males are there but I have yet to find a CT female. Plus the colors are generally plain.

PetCo? Every tail type usually and a bunch of cool colors and patterns


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have had similar experiences at PetSmart, fish look ill and are on a shelf that is at my knee level.
Petco in my town has the best selection of Bettas I have ever seen and they take good care(clean water) also they display them well too.


----------

